# Told a bully off...



## Speakless (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm just eating a slice a pizza minding my own business when this girl and her two friends (they were both boys) passed by me and out of nowhere and she says to me "Who wears boots in the summer?" 

She said in a way that sounded like something was wrong with me and her tone told me she usually has a nasty attitude. Yeah. I wore boots because it was going to rain today which people sometimes do. Her friends, of course, snickered at her comment. I just laughed for some reason but I couldn't believe she said that! I let people get away with comments like this because of my anxiety but today I just felt bold. 

"B****!" I yelled when she was a few distance away from me. I was so pissed it just came out and then I felt nervous. She had two guys with her! What happen next shocked me though. Her friends started laughing at her! 
They even turned back to me and gave me this look like "good job! She really is a b****."

She didn't even turn back to say anything. I must have embarrassed her pretty bad. Score one for us SA sufferers! :clap


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Boogie Down bronx



Speakless said:


> I'm just eating a slice a pizza minding my own business when this girl and her two friends (they were both boys) passed by me and out of nowhere and she says to me "How do you wear boots in the summer?"
> 
> She said in a way that sounded like something was wrong with me and her tone told me she usually has a nasty attitude. Yeah. I wore boots because it was going to rain today which people sometimes do. Her friends, of course, snickered at her comment. I just laughed for some reason but I couldn't believe she said that! I let people get away with comments like this because of my anxiety but today I just felt bold.
> 
> ...


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Nice job. How old was she?


----------



## Speakless (Jul 27, 2014)

EcoProg said:


> Nice job. How old was she?


idk maybe 15 or 16


----------



## Live Through This (Aug 24, 2014)

What kind of middle school drama...


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

There is one way to feel better about a real or perceived slight. You must apologize to her for insulting and tell her she is in fact a nice girl so she believes you and admires you.

What other things has she done and said to you to make her behave in a way a ***** would behave, not that there actually is such a person as a *****?


----------



## Speakless (Jul 27, 2014)

Rufus said:


> There is one way to feel better about a real or perceived slight. You must apologize to her for insulting and tell her she is in fact a nice girl so she believes you and admires you.
> 
> What other things has she done and said to you to make her behave in a way a ***** would behave, not that there actually is such a person as a *****?


I'm sorry but I felt she deserved it. She looked like one of those popular kids that ruthlessly teases people. You gotta stand up to scum like this sometimes. What if it was a homeless person she insulted? I know it was immature off me to have called he that, but I don't feel killing people with kindness doesn't work. :no


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

You should have defended your decision to wear boots, because it was supposed to rain.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Maybe they were laughing at you and giving you that look like you're stupid. We really cannot assume when it comes to people's expressions. Only their words. I congratulate you for calling her a ***** no matter how aggressive that was. Just because she's a girl doesn't giver her the excuse for treating you like scum. If that happened to me, I would have told her "Only cool people wear boots during the summer." Sarcastic but a light sense of humor at the same time. There's really nothing else to it. I remember I went to Colorado ad I wore a ski jacket. FYI, it was freezing like hell and I went during the spring. This woman passed by me and told her friend that I'm crazy for wearing that jacket. She was all like "Is that guy crazy? Look what he's wearing." I didn't care what she thought. I was freezing to death and I kept my jacket on. You should do the same with your boots.  I even see people wear scarfs and beanies during the summer. It's their own style just like your boots is your own style. She just doesn't get it. That's obviously her own problem.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice, I definitely wouldn't have kissed her ***. She sounds *****y lol, but a lot of teens are at times. I was sort of an asswipe, mostly because of anxiety though.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Awesome, Nice job! They've been people who have laughed or said mean things behind my back when in public places. It's rare for something like that to happen but when it does I get so embarrassed, I have to leave where ever I'm at immediately. I always keep whatever comments I have to myself but one of these days if someone talks some stupid bull**** behind my back I'm going off!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I almost fought a woman one night while getting carts in the parking lot where I worked. This "lady" driver, while I was crossing the cross-walk, floored it at me and I ran my shoulder into the corner part of a stop sign (I know, a ****ing STOP sign). I was scared, frustrated and pretty embarrassed all in the course of 3 seconds, and the passenger, as they passed by me, said, "Yea, that's right, you better get the **** out of the way." And I. Just. Lost it. I started yelling, "Get out of the car, *****!" Like, I was totally going to fight two drunk girls coming out of Quaker Steak and Lube near closing time. Seriously. Don't-hit-a-girl social shield bull**** or not, I was going to trounce them if they stepped out. I turned into a monster in that second. Totally unlike me.

She sped off, pretty much running the stop sign. Damn right.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

He should have defended himself because he felt upset that she commented on the absurdity of summer boots. Which could have been the opener of a friendly conversation, or ambivalent, ended with the person feeling like preconceived self notions of *****iness confirmed.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Good for you!


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

You yelled at a 15 year old girl, congratulations


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

win


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

Speakless said:


> I'm just eating a slice a pizza minding my own business when this girl and her two friends (they were both boys) passed by me and out of nowhere and she says to me "Who wears boots in the summer?"
> 
> She said in a way that sounded like something was wrong with me and her tone told me she usually has a nasty attitude. Yeah. I wore boots because it was going to rain today which people sometimes do. Her friends, of course, snickered at her comment. I just laughed for some reason but I couldn't believe she said that! I let people get away with comments like this because of my anxiety but today I just felt bold.
> 
> ...


LOL. Congratulations. Call it like you see it every time.


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

I could never swear like that. >.< Well...maybe if i were super pissed... But I feel she deserved it for being a jerk. Congrats~~!


----------



## lemongrab (May 16, 2014)

Nice!! Sometimes I either am too afraid to do stuff like that or I go totally overboard... lol. anyway good for you!


----------



## photorealisticotakuman (May 8, 2013)

great job Speakless! You kept it plain and simple!


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm a girl myself and I must say well done (or said).
Moreover, the guys reaction was genuine. In fact they're *****'s for not being able to stand up for themselves. Atleast you had the balls to do something.

The reminds of the time where this guy made a funny comment and I rubbed tuna all over him. Funny story.


----------



## Shyassasain (Aug 23, 2014)

Rufus said:


> He should have defended himself because he felt upset that she commented on the absurdity of summer boots. Which could have been the opener of a friendly conversation, or ambivalent, ended with the person feeling like preconceived self notions of *****iness confirmed.


You're taking the pis right?


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

That was actually really rude, she probably wasn't trying to be a "bully", it sounds like it was just friendly curiosity.

And she was a teenager? What kind of adult screams "b****" at a teenage girl?! You should be ashamed of yourself!! You're perceiving everything as a threat or insult and taking it out on innocent passersby.

That was NOT a "triumph over social anxiety", and it disgusts me to see how many people who think this is a good thing to do.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

Good for you!! What a jerk she was, she deserved it. I wouldn't have the guts to curse at her, but well done!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Slytherclaw said:


> That was actually really rude, she probably wasn't trying to be a "bully", it sounds like it was just friendly curiosity.
> 
> And she was a teenager? What kind of adult screams "b****" at a teenage girl?! You should be ashamed of yourself!! You're perceiving everything as a threat or insult and taking it out on innocent passersby.
> 
> That was NOT a "triumph over social anxiety", and it disgusts me to see how many people who think this is a good thing to do.


Sorry but I'm sure the OP would have realised if it was a genuine question. Many of us have suffered, particularly during early teenage years with sarcastic bullies like that. And being 15 shouldn't make you exempt from insults if you're going round making other people feel bad about themselves.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Speakless said:


> I'm just eating a slice a pizza minding my own business when this girl and her two friends (they were both boys) passed by me and out of nowhere and she says to me "Who wears boots in the summer?"
> 
> She said in a way that sounded like something was wrong with me and her tone told me she usually has a nasty attitude. Yeah. I wore boots because it was going to rain today which people sometimes do. Her friends, of course, snickered at her comment. I just laughed for some reason but I couldn't believe she said that! I let people get away with comments like this because of my anxiety but today I just felt bold.
> 
> ...


I wear timberland boots in the summer too, not to mention pants, Im in NY, but somewhere else such as south i may try sneakers, not everyone is alike.


----------

